# otocinclus fry...help! please



## travicki (Aug 6, 2007)

my female otto laid eggs yesterday which i have separated from the other fish in the tank. i can see ( with the help of my magnifying glass) movement from within the eggs and know that they will hatch in a day or so and should be free swimming in a few more. what i don't know, and haven't been able to find much information on is what exactly they should be fed or how long i should keep them separated. i have a 10gallon heavily planted tank with 4 platies and 3 ottos. there are plenty of places for them to hide if i release them, but not sure if i should wait until they are bigger. if anyone knows anything about raising otto fry, any information you may have would be greatly appreciated. this was totally unexpected, but extremely fascinating!! thanks, in advance, for your time.


MOST OF THE EGGS HAVE HATCHED. out of the 31 eggs i could count yesterday, about 23 are alive and kicking!! doesn't seem too many people know much about these little guys so i have decided to wing it. will keep you posted on how it goes. have taken some pics and will post as soon as i can figure out how!! lol.-------make that 26, three little (and i do mean little) guys were hiding in the back.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

well i would try and get them in there own tank but other than that im clueless..


----------



## travicki (Aug 6, 2007)

*update*

thanks for the advice, but i think i will leave them where they are for now....they seem to be doing really well. some have started to swim from leaf to leaf, or stick onto the side of the plastic breeding "tank" they are in. i also noticed this morning that they (the parents) were spawning again and have managed to save some more eggs from being eaten by the other fish. we'll see what happens with them! anyone know how often this should occur? and once they are bigger, does anyone need an otto?


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Lucky you 
I'd throw in lots of java moss for them to hide in and eat from. Lots of good infusoria in java moss.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not a lot on the subject as very few have readily bred otos. But being a typical egg layer (we believe) infusoria is a good start. More specifically greenwater. which will have some algae in it for them as well.

http://www.thekrib.com/Fish/otocinclus.html


----------

